# Xade De Warsney Video of training



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello All 

I wanted to share how well my female Presa Canario is coming along in her French Ring training 

http://youtu.be/-Y72kk7F_ds

I am looking forward to hearing your comments 

Thanks 

Deb


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Debbie

Love Xade
Hated the music...I wound up muting it about 45 seconds in and then enjoyed the rest of the video. I like the way Xade drags your decoy around like a wet rag while the tail is wagging


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Debbie
> 
> Love Xade
> Hated the music...I wound up muting it about 45 seconds in and then enjoyed the rest of the video. I like the way Xade drags your decoy around like a wet rag while the tail is wagging


Hi Thomas 

Thanks .. I have to agree on the music .. the trainer daughter took the video and the trainer pick her music .. LOL 
She does love her decoy toy LOL 

Thanks again


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know much about the work you are doing with her but she's a really good looking dog. She reminds me a lot of my dog, just with pointy ears. That, and mine doesn't bite.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually i have a question cos i have no experience in ringsport, aren't you supposed to make the dog focus on the equipment since its for ringsport, the dog looks like it wants to actually bite the decoy, it drops the sleeve once the decoy slips it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

what is the breeding of this Presa?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Actually i have a question cos i have no experience in ringsport, aren't you supposed to make the dog focus on the equipment since its for ringsport, the dog looks like it wants to actually bite the decoy, it drops the sleeve once the decoy slips it.


As long as the dog is biting the suit in trial, and not going after hands, faces, etc it doesn't matter. I have a number of dogs that will spit the equipment and refocus on the decoy if they drop it. The carrying of the equipment after it's slipped is more of a Schutzhund technique, which you will see sometimes in Ring, but not all the time, or even most of the time.

Looking good Deb, I love seeing other breeds out there training/competing in Ring.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Really great! Hoisting my Presa out of bed is hard, let alone getting her worked up enough to play tug.  She will humor me on occassion, though.


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> I don't know much about the work you are doing with her but she's a really good looking dog. She reminds me a lot of my dog, just with pointy ears. That, and mine doesn't bite.


Nicole, Thank you for you compliment. What kind of breed do ya have?


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Actually i have a question cos i have no experience in ringsport, aren't you supposed to make the dog focus on the equipment since its for ringsport, the dog looks like it wants to actually bite the decoy, it drops the sleeve once the decoy slips it.


The statement that Kadi wrote is on the mark. The reason my decoy slips is because we had just started her for the first time on sends for legs .. so he put the leg sleeve on his upper body for slipping so she was rewarded then went straight back to the leg. She is a quick learning Presa and loves her new job.


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> what is the breeding of this Presa?


Joby 

Parents are: 
SIRE: King Size De Presa Awangarda "Kingo" 
DAM: Milady de Winter Ostoja Molosow "Xixi


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> As long as the dog is biting the suit in trial, and not going after hands, faces, etc it doesn't matter. I have a number of dogs that will spit the equipment and refocus on the decoy if they drop it. The carrying of the equipment after it's slipped is more of a Schutzhund technique, which you will see sometimes in Ring, but not all the time, or even most of the time.
> 
> Looking good Deb, I love seeing other breeds out there training/competing in Ring.


Kadi 

Thanks .. I also have a Malinois to work in FR but I am loving working my two Presa's in it. I can't wait to hit the field in a trial and see what we can do ..


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Really great! Hoisting my Presa out of bed is hard, let alone getting her worked up enough to play tug.  She will humor me on occassion, though.


Lisa 

I truly wish I could say that was Xade's issue .. she is up when I am. She loves to work and so much energy. I think something was dipped it LOL or she is just a screw ball Presa .. LMAO 

Thanks for your reponse


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Deb I have a high drive boerboel too. I know how it is lol... having a 70 lbs high drive dog is one thing... having one that is 155 lbs is a whole other ballgame lol ...he looks good


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> Deb I have a high drive boerboel too. I know how it is lol... having a 70 lbs high drive dog is one thing... having one that is 155 lbs is a whole other ballgame lol ...he looks good


Brian 

I hear ya .. 
I need to get video of her and my malinois playing .. they chase the crap out of each other .. 
I find it funny .. 105 lb Presa VS 40 lb Malinois .. 

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Deb Vigil said:


> Brian
> 
> I hear ya ..
> I need to get video of her and my malinois playing .. they chase the crap out of each other ..
> ...


I'd love to see that! Sounds like my pair.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Deb Vigil said:


> Nicole, Thank you for you compliment. What kind of breed do ya have?


She's 75% DDB x 25% BM.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> As long as the dog is biting the suit in trial, and not going after hands, faces, etc it doesn't matter. I have a number of dogs that will spit the equipment and refocus on the decoy if they drop it. The carrying of the equipment after it's slipped is more of a Schutzhund technique, which you will see sometimes in Ring, but not all the time, or even most of the time.
> 
> Looking good Deb, I love seeing other breeds out there training/competing in Ring.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

very nice dog !

re: music....never understood why the handler/dog/helper get drowned out by music in training vids, but it might help you when you review your vids to be able to hear some of what was going on and when, etc

probably don't need such a long lead for posting and i would recommend the poster try and stay in line with the dog more; especially when it has as much momentum as that big guy does  when to apply back pressure and when to ease up makes a difference too as u prob already know.....the helper can help with that too, but i couldn't hear if that was going on 

looking fwd to seeing how he progresses


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Marta Haus said:


> I'd love to see that! Sounds like my pair.


I will do my best to try getting some video of them .. its funny stuff .. better then TV :wink:


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

rick smith said:


> very nice dog !
> 
> re: music....never understood why the handler/dog/helper get drowned out by music in training vids, but it might help you when you review your vids to be able to hear some of what was going on and when, etc
> 
> ...


I fully agree on the music .. my trainer put the music on .. 

Thanks for the advice on training .. I'll pass it on... But I can say why she is on the line from the start .. I have a broken foot so I am unable to hold my dogs at the moment. I am willing to hop along to train but even when she pulls me to the training field I am trying to let her have her desire to get out there w/o killing myself LOL .. Also this was her first time to work on sends.... 

As she progresses Ill be posting more.. 

Thanks again for all the info and compliments. 

Deb


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Deb Vigil said:


> The statement that Kadi wrote is on the mark. The reason my decoy slips is because we had just started her for the first time on sends for legs .. so he put the leg sleeve on his upper body for slipping so she was rewarded then went straight back to the leg. She is a quick learning Presa and loves her new job.


Thanks Deb,
Do you know the 'De la arena' kennels? I've seen a couple of their videos on youtube, seems they have some nice dogs.


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Thanks Deb,
> Do you know the 'De la arena' kennels? I've seen a couple of their videos on youtube, seems they have some nice dogs.


Yeah I know who they are .. I do not know personally .. its is a shame that they are unable to title the dogs in Protection trials .. I would love to see more Presa's that get worked overseas be able too.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Deb Vigil said:


> Yeah I know who they are .. I do not know personally .. its is a shame that they are unable to title the dogs in Protection trials .. I would love to see more Presa's that get worked overseas be able too.


Hmmmm.....but if the dogs are as good as they appear on video i wouldn't mind. Seems their dogs handle a lot of environmental pressure in training. I also like redstar presas but i haven't seen any recent videos.


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

I like Redstar as well but they have not been working the Presa's in while since they really got into there Malinois. 
Overseas I love Iron Bull a lot they do some great work in videos with there Presa's. They're are a few more individuals I also love watching videos from. Hopefully in time they will also title or send dogs to folks that do.


----------

